

CISCO's fw update: No torrents, no porn, and everything in their cloud - duiker101
http://www.neowin.net/news/cisco-locks-users-out-of-their-routers-requires-invasive-cloud-service

======
forwardmover
Just like with everything else. Someone somewhere will disobey the general
rule. As moores law stays true, technology will continue to upgrade until it
becomes itself an entity no different or better then humans.

The data will be wrapped, packaged, and transported so well that Cisco's
bullshit wouldn't know what was coming through the pipe. With the generation
of IPV6 addresses, and completely distributed & decentralized network
architectures, as well as mobile web-servers, there is absolutely NO way it
will stop.

EVER.

